# Do tarantulas climb plastic/glass?



## VesAn (Jan 29, 2005)

I've been thinking of getting one sometime in the future, but I'm curious, do any/all species of tarantulas able to climb on the plastic/glass wall of their enclosures?


----------



## Dark Raptor (Jan 29, 2005)

I think that almost all of them can climb glass/plastic walls.


----------



## BlkCat (Jan 29, 2005)

I think so to. i cant really think of any off the top of my head that cant.
I know they are certainly good at running up ur arm when u least expect it!!


----------



## CedrikG (Jan 29, 2005)

all my T's can easyly climb glass and I guess its the same with plastic


----------



## VesAn (Jan 29, 2005)

I see.  In that case, are terrestial tarantulas such as the b. smithi likely to climb up to the sides/top of their enclosure often, or do they tend to stay on the ground?


----------



## CedrikG (Jan 29, 2005)

my geniculata stay most of the time on ground, but will get on the wall from time to time


----------



## Joeyo (Jan 29, 2005)

my rosea has attempted to climb the glass walls of her tank.  Each time she tries she'll get about 4 or 5 legs up on the glass then slide back down.  *shrug*


----------



## Immortal_sin (Jan 29, 2005)

they are certainly capable of it. Once a terrestrial T gets settled in an enclosure, they'll usually stay on the ground though.


----------



## Dark Raptor (Jan 29, 2005)

Some of my Brachypelma's spend most of their time on the wall. But the reason is that this place is close to the source of heating.
But generally they prefer ground.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Windchaser (Jan 29, 2005)

VesAn said:
			
		

> I see.  In that case, are terrestial tarantulas such as the b. smithi likely to climb up to the sides/top of their enclosure often, or do they tend to stay on the ground?


If a terrestrial is climbing more often than not, that usually means that it does not like something about the substrate.

However, that being said, I do have a B. boehmei that likes to sit on top of its hide (a half log) with several of its legs on the glass.


----------



## BlkCat (Jan 29, 2005)

My 1 and 3/4 B. boehemi likes to attach herself on the side of the jar for 2 or 3 days and then goes in her hide for the rest of the week. I dont get it. I did name her Sloth, though. Just living up to her name.


----------



## Lopez (Jan 29, 2005)

Windchaser said:
			
		

> If a terrestrial is climbing more often than not, that usually means that it does not like something about the substrate.
> 
> However, that being said, I do have a B. boehmei that likes to sit on top of its hide (a half log) with several of its legs on the glass.


Many species will also "pace" when they have just been introduced to new substrate or a new tank. This can last a few weeks.


----------



## David Richards (Jan 29, 2005)

None of my adult T. Apophysis can and believe me they try.


----------



## knottyduke (Jan 29, 2005)

You know I know its possible, but I have never seen my Haploplema sp. "longipedum" ever climb! She tried many many times but it was like she just could not get a grip to do it. It was like watching a dog with wet paws on a slick floor!!!


----------



## bagheera (Jan 29, 2005)

My B smithii has been seen in his cage. Upside down. Hanging from the glass top.   It's a shame the pix came out so bad!


----------



## leo3375 (Jan 29, 2005)

I just cleaned my little pulchra's enclosure and he's climbing around on the plexiglass as I write this.


----------



## Lorgakor (Jan 29, 2005)

My T. blondi climbs *all* the time. He is a monkey, trying to get out and bite my face off I'm sure! (just kidding) I know it isn't because he doesn't like the substrate, he just likes to climb, or wants to get out. The rest of the time he goes in his hide.
My B. smithi sling stays on the glass alot, she comes down quite a bit, but she likes it on the glass behind her plant.
E. campastratus only climbed the first night I got her, exploring I guess!


----------



## Daywalker (Jan 29, 2005)

my rosea only went up top once when i spooked her she's almost 4" . but when i bought my b. smithi a week ago she or maybe a he 2 1/2" spent the first day up towards the top of the tank "glass" . she didn't have a problem what so ever walking up and down glass on all 4 sides . but once she came down she hasn't climbed again .


----------



## cdxrd (Jan 29, 2005)

Well, all of my spiders climb on a regular basis, and they are all terestrial. None of them are worse than the rosea slings I have tho. I have one who hangs upside down from the top of the enclosure, another lives on the sides, and the third has decided its a burrower.  :wall:


----------



## Mattyb (Jan 29, 2005)

i know that T.Blondi can't climb glass/plastic walls....




-Mattyb


----------



## Lorgakor (Jan 29, 2005)

Mattyb said:
			
		

> i know that T.Blondi can't climb glass/plastic walls....
> -Mattyb


Can you tell that to mine? He keeps me up some nights climbing around on the lid!


----------



## Mattyb (Jan 29, 2005)

How big is your Blondi? my 6" male tries to climb all the time and fails...i'm just answering out of my own experience.



-Mattyb


----------



## delta (Jan 29, 2005)

"Do tarantulas climb plastic/glass?"

well, only when you are sleeping.. lol

cheers 

PS. sorry, i couldn't resist...


----------



## Lorgakor (Jan 29, 2005)

He's about 6.5" He started climbing when I first got him. He was definitely able to climb the glass. Because he was doing this I raised the substrate and now he just has to stretch out to grab onto the lid.


----------



## Mattyb (Jan 29, 2005)

Lorgakor said:
			
		

> He's about 6.5" He started climbing when I first got him. He was definitely able to climb the glass. Because he was doing this I raised the substrate and now he just has to stretch out to grab onto the lid.



hmmm......see niether of mine can climb...and trust me they try. I have also heard from other keepers that T.Blondi couldn't climb. Oh well i guess they can. It was nice talking to you about this  :clap: 



-Mattyb


----------



## Lorgakor (Jan 29, 2005)

Maybe it has something to do with him not having too far to go to get up to the lid. It was funny to watch him reaching as hard as he could to grab onto the lid. He had several inches of glass to climb to get up there, but not _too_ many.

And ditto!  :clap:


----------



## Greg Wolfe (Jan 30, 2005)

*T acrobats...*

Most T's can climb on glass and plastic if they feel the need to. A few are too heavy bodied to get up there like my adult blondi's and Pamps.
Although, I have caught my adult female apophysis more than once getting her hooks caught in the screen top. I found her upside down hanging there, much to my dismay. 
Terrestials in most cases like to stay on terra firma.


----------



## C-Rock (Jan 30, 2005)

*Ditto*



			
				bagheera said:
			
		

> My B smithii has been seen in his cage. Upside down. Hanging from the glass top.


Real late at night...odd hours, I've seen my smithii in strange positions. They can climb alright!


----------



## bagheera (Jan 30, 2005)

*B smithii aborealis?*



			
				C-Rock said:
			
		

> Real late at night...odd hours, I've seen my smithii in strange positions. They can climb alright!


Mayhaps they are NOT in fact burrowers?  Has anyone ever seen one burrow? I had another one years ago, a big wild caught B smithii for 12 years. She never burrowed!


----------



## BlkCat (Jan 30, 2005)

bagheera said:
			
		

> Mayhaps they are NOT in fact burrowers?  Has anyone ever seen one burrow? I had another one years ago, a big wild caught B smithii for 12 years. She never burrowed!


I just gave mine a premade burrow. She took right to it. Never given her the chance to burrow on her own. That would be a good experiment.


----------



## VaejovisCarolineanusSDS (Dec 26, 2017)

Windchaser said:


> If a terrestrial is climbing more often than not, that usually means that it does not like something about the substrate.
> 
> However, that being said, I do have a B. boehmei that likes to sit on top of its hide (a half log) with several of its legs on the glass.


I baught a A. Seemanni today and the store had him on WALNUT SHELLS. I told them this is wrong but they didn't care. He was on the side the whole time.


----------



## Scorpantula (Jan 18, 2018)

My G. Pulchripes sling and GBB sling can climb glass and plastic. But then they're just slings, I'd imagine a fully grown plate sized Pulchripes wouldn't be able to climb all that well. 

Also, this is probably the longest Thread Necromancy I've seen, 12 year old post!


----------

